# I thought it would be easier to get out from the inside!



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.waff.com/Global/story.asp?S=12198912



> *Police arrest man who locks himself inside storage building*
> 
> _Posted:  Mar 24, 2010 6:19 PM   _<em class=&quot;wnDate&quot;>Wednesday, March 24, 2010 6:19 PM EST</em> _Updated:  Mar 24, 2010 6:19 PM
> _MORGAN COUNTY, AL (WAFF) - Sheriff's Investigators arrested a Moulton Man after they say he tried to steal from a storage unit and locked himself inside.
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 25, 2010)

It's not April 1st yet is it? :lol:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

And his name is 'Flake'.

simply epic.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 25, 2010)

Precisely so .


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2010)

:lfao: :lfao:

They walk....they walk among us....they walk among us and lock themselves in storage lockers.


----------

